# Obama moves to demilitarize US cops



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Obama moves to demilitarize US cops


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I think it's a wise move.

It was the bayonets that kept me up at night. Well, that and the grenade launchers.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I think it's a wise move.
> 
> It was the bayonets that kept me up at night. Well, that and the grenade launchers.


Think he'll let them keep the claymores?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

MCSO (Phx. AZ.) has a tracked vehicle with a ring-mounted .50 cal. Browning on it. 

Ole Sheriff Joe Arpaio just loves to bring it out for parades and stuff.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Cuz cops use bayonets, grenade launchers and .50 cal rifles so much, lol.

A hollow gesture to quell the public. How bout demilitarizing his personal guards? 

He makes it appear that these items need to be banned... like they've been used before on the general public. When? When has an LE agency launched grenades (not tear gas, explosive grenades) into a crowd or fired .50 cal rifles... or used bayonets for that matter?

The armored vehicles sure came in handy when trying to maintain order during the recent protests (riots). Patrol cars are no match for bricks and fire bombs... as we've already seen. Maybe if people acted like civilized human beings instead of crazed animals these tools would not be needed.... wishful thinking.

Not sure if there is some hidden agenda here or he is simply trying to appease certain groups.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Cuz cops use bayonets, grenade launchers and .50 cal rifles so much, lol.
> 
> A hollow gesture to quell the public. How bout demilitarizing his personal guards?
> 
> ...


Point made and taken. I can't recall the last time I saw a bunch of protesters flip over an armored tracked vehicle.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> Point made and taken. I can't recall the last time I saw a bunch of protesters flip over an armored tracked vehicle.


I'd love to see 'em try. How 'bout an M1 Abrams? That would be a riot, pardon the pun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Police are supposed to be civil servants in a civil society..

The civil society has been changing to become more like a MILITARY ZONE !!,,, Obama wake up,lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic:
Obama wants the police to be out there in Hawaiian shirts, shorts and flip flops. How dare they strike fear to a riotous mob!


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

If we need the National Guard they'll bring the same toys back to the city! At least it won't be the police. LOL


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

There is no justification for police departments to become 'military units'.... That is not the purpose of law enforcement..... If things get so out of hand there is always the option of calling in the national guard to quell major disturbances/riots.......

In many major cities they bring out the swat(military) units for all sorts of situations that do not call for such force........

The Militarization of the Police: Are we living in a police state?

The End Of Private Property In The American Police State ? Downtrend


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought the "swat team" were full time specially trained police officers.

And "The national guard" are civilians with less training, plus they need more time to mobilize.
:smt102


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> I thought the "swat team" were full time specially trained police officers.
> 
> And "The national guard" are civilians with less training, plus they need more time to mobilize.
> :smt102


Swat teams have become highly trained military units within police departments and armed like military units.... Swat teams are no where near being peace officers by any stretch of the imagination.......


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> pic:
> Obama wants the police to be out there in Hawaiian shirts, shorts and flip flops. How dare they strike fear to a riotous mob!


Have you SEEN some of the Hawaiian shirts on the market? :smt119


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

pic said:


> I thought the "swat team" were full time specially trained police officers.
> 
> And "The national guard" are civilians with less training, plus they need more time to mobilize.
> :smt102


Plus, the swat teams have loaded weapons. Not necessarily so with the national guard.

The national guard are used like decoys. Traffic control, military presence, and nice warm feeling for the public. During the aftermath of 9/11, while commuting between aircraft assignments, I felt sorry for the military guys who were assigned airport terminal duty with empty M-16's.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Yea that is finally something good. Finally real action in the US will be possible. Some still feared to get harmed by police during so called demonstrations. 
Obama makes stronger gun laws for the citizen and disarms the police. Great Idea. I like it - watching it from a safe distance.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy:


> Have you SEEN some of the Hawaiian shirts on the market?


Not recently. Be out of place in Arizona. Maybe the cops could stage a "Luau" at the next riot, bring in some "Hula" girls. Everyone else is partying, why not them?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> BackyardCowboy:
> 
> Not recently. Be out of place in Arizona. Maybe the cops could stage a "Luau" at the next riot, bring in some "Hula" girls. Everyone else is partying, why not them?


http://www.waveshoppe.com/images/Hawaiian_shirts/ugliest-hawaiian-shirt.jpg


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy:
I want one!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, there can be some cost savings. Just poll the mayors who want their police departments to stand down and let folks loot and burn. If the police aren't going to do anything about it, they certainly don't need all that weaponry that they will never use. Give it to someplace that will use it rather than letting it sit around and turn to rust. Waste not, want not, ya know.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is just a smoke screen to cover his goal of a National Police Force. A force controlled by the Federal Government with no local control, to be armed to match the military and provide enforcement and National Security.BO has been saying it is what is really needed to protect the country.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> TAPnRACK
> Cuz cops use bayonets, grenade launchers and .50 cal rifles so much, lol


Ever occurred to someone that the liberals equipped the police forces with this kind of weapons to have an argument to disarm the cops? No - Obambi is holly and they would never ever do that, because Obama loves you and want only your best. Bad things in Liberalism only happen accidentally. Right?


> tony pasley
> This is just a smoke screen to cover his goal of a National Police Force. A force controlled by the Federal Government with no local control, to be armed to match the military and provide enforcement and National Security.BO has been saying it is what is really needed to protect the country


And how many do you thing comprehend that? And how many of them that comprehend what they do realize why they do that?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> This is just a smoke screen to cover his goal of a National Police Force. A force controlled by the Federal Government with no local control, to be armed to match the military and provide enforcement and National Security.BO has been saying it is what is really needed to protect the country.


HOLY Connoli Tony !! 
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PT111Pro said:


> Ever occurred to someone that the liberals equipped the police forces with this kind of weapons to have an argument to disarm the cops? No - Obambi is holly and they would never ever do that, because Obama loves you and want only your best. Bad things in Liberalism only happen accidentally. Right?
> 
> And how many do you thing comprehend that? And how many of them that comprehend what they do realize why they do that?


Obama has very little time to implement such a plan.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just 1 major disaster, multi-city riots and bam the pen comes out to solve this emergency. I believe that is his intent he said so and a lot of want he said he wanted to do he has done not caring if was legal or not.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Just 1 major disaster, multi-city riots and bam the pen comes out to solve this emergency. I believe that is his intent he said so and a lot of want he said he wanted to do he has done not caring if was legal or not.


Yea , I can understand the power of the pen. Especially , Somebody who can not be trusted.
:smt1099


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> pic
> Obama has very little time to implement such a plan


That is not even necessary. They plane in decades not in Minutes. The world comunism with the onbe world dictatorship was founded in 1880 and since then they work on it. Little by little.


----------

